# Koppelrelais und Koppelschütze



## Bernd2200 (3 August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage zu Koppelrelais bzw. Koppelschütze.

Es soll über einen Binärausgang eines Frequenzumrichters ein Bremsschütz geschaltet werden. Der Umrichter sowie alle anderen Komponenten der Steuerung werden von demselben 24V-Netzteil versorgt.
[Belastbarkeit des Umrichter-Binärausgangs: 150mA bei 24VDC]

Meine Frage wäre, ob man hier direkt ein Koppelschütz [Leistung der Spule: 2,3W; 24VDC] nehmen kann oder es sinnvoller/nötig ist über ein Koppelrelais das Bremsschütz [Leistung der Spule: 3,3W; 24VDC] zu schalten??

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2009)

Brauchst eine Frage nur einmal stellen, wer was weiß, antwortet schon. 

Sag mal, braucht das Koppelrelais, wirklich mehr Leistung als das Koppelschütz??? 
Ansonsten 150 mA bei 24V Gleichstrom macht 3,6 Watt. Aber drauf achten, auch ein Gleichstromschütz zu nehmen, die haben oft gleich ein RC-Löschglied integriert, zumindest die von Moeller.


----------



## Bernd2200 (3 August 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

danke für die Nachricht.
Die Angabe mit den 3,3W 24VDC bezieht sich auf das Bremsschütz (nicht auf das Koppelrelais).
Der Einsatz eines Koppelrelais (zwischen Binärausgang und Bremsschütz) wird von dem Umrichter-Hersteller empfohlen. Die Frage ist, ob ich statt (Koppelrelais UND Bremsschütz) auch sofort ein Koppelschütz nehmen kann??

[Die Frage habe ich nachträglich verschoben, da sie wahrscheinlich thematisch doch besser zum Schaltschrankbau passt. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das Thema in der Rubik: Antriebstechnik vollständig zu löschen??]

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## jabba (3 August 2009)

Von Siemens gibt es Interfaceschütze die bei 24V 2.3W benötigen

z.B.
3RT1015-1KB41 *KOPPELSCHUETZ*, AC-3, 3KW/400V, 1S, DC 24V, 0,7...1,25*US, M. VARISTOR, 3POLIG, BGR. S00 SCHRAUBANSCHLUSS


----------



## marlob (3 August 2009)

Bernd2200 schrieb:


> ...
> [Die Frage habe ich nachträglich verschoben, da sie wahrscheinlich thematisch doch besser zum Schaltschrankbau passt. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das Thema in der Rubik: Antriebstechnik vollständig zu löschen??]
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


Wenn du meinst das ein Thema nicht passt, dann kannst du ja einen Admin/Moderator (z.B. Ralle) bitten diesen zu verschieben anstatt einen neuen Beitrag zu schreiben


----------



## Bernd2200 (3 August 2009)

Hallo jabba,

vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
Solch ein Koppelschütz von Siemens hatte ich mir vorgestellt.
D.h. anstatt Koppelrelais und Bremsschütz kann ich also gleich ein Koppelschütz nehmen??
Sollte man hier zur Überspannungsbedämpfung dann das Koppelschütz (wie vorgeschlagen) mit Varistor nehmen oder besser mit Diode?? Der Varistor lässt ja noch Spannungsspitzen bis 400V durch. Vertragen das die Binärausgänge??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## TommyG (3 August 2009)

Schau mal plz

in die Doku von dem Antrieb, der dir den Binärausgang zur Verfügung stellt. Wenns ein elektronischer ist, haben die oft bereits Schutzschaltungen integriert, bei einem Relaisausgang wäre mein Weg immer mit einem Koppelrelais zu arbeiten. 

Daaaamals, zu AEG Zeiten da hatten die Karten kleine Reed oder so Relais, die sind bei mehr als 50mA und vielen Schaltungen schon mal gerne ausgestiegen. Seit dem Einsatz von Koppelrelais, ~ 20 mA, war das fast kein Thema mehr, und so ein KR für nen Zwanni tut net so weh, wie die Karte für 400...

Die Varistoren für 24VDC kappen aber eher als 400V, daher sind die Ausgänge eigentlich schon gut geschützt.

Funzt gut, aber dann nah an der Spule, parallel zu den ET200 Karten hatten wir mehr Probs.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Bernd2200 (5 August 2009)

Hallo TommyG,

vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
Die Binärausgänge des Umrichters haben keine Schutzschaltung integriert. 
Allerdings soll letztendlich auch nur ein 230VAC Brückengleichrichter, der die Motorbremse (Spulenspannung 205VDC, 40W) betätigt, geschaltet werden.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man hierfür direkt das Koppelrelais z.B. von Siemens: 3TX70 verwenden?? 
Oder sollte der Brückengleichrichter der Bremse besser von einem AC-3 Bremsschütz geschaltet werden??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2009)

Jop,

das Koppelschütz fühlt sich schon gut an. 

Die Bayer-Angsthasen-doppelmoppel-nur-was-ich-kenn-Seele bliebe aber beim kleinen Standard Koppelrelais und dann ein (ebenfalls Standard) 3-pol Schütz. 

Was ist bei euch 'Standard', gibt es bereits mehrere Antriebe, wo das schon mal benötigt wurde?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Bernd2200 (19 August 2009)

Hallo TommyG,

danke für die Nachricht. 

Werde (wie von dir vorgeschlagen) ein Koppelschütz verwenden. 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch:
Im Siemens Katalog habe ich noch als Alternative zu dem von jabba vorgeschlagenen Koppelschütz eines mit nur 1,4W bei 24V entdeckt. [Art.Nr.:3RT1015-1MB41-0KT0]]
(Aufsteckbare Überspannungsbedämpfung mit Freilaufdiode wird separat bestellt.)

Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit dem genannten Koppelschütz (24V, 1,4W)??
Bestehen neben den etwas längeren Einschaltzeiten sonst noch Unterschiede zu der 2,3W Variante??

Gruß
Bernd


----------

